
Is Police brutality a handcuff design issue? - jelliclesfarm
‪Police brutality in the US happens while restraining the suspect. I am from a country where police brutality means beating the shit out of the suspect until they confess. So the American problem is a design issue. The Handcuffs is a dumb design. It’s not ergonomic. People are too wide, too fat and too tall and too big these days to be restrained with handcuffs behind their back. The police departments need help to redesign the handcuff and find better ways to restrain suspects with non lethal equipment. Hackers, product designers, martial artists and even those who are bondage fetish professionals can contribute greatly. All lethal weapons are by definition lethal. There has to be a mechanism to deactivate them. ‬
======
mimixco
I think the problem here in the US goes far beyond handcuffs. See this recent
spreadsheet[0] listing incidents of police brutality in the US during the
George Floyd protests.

[0][https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/1/d/1YmZeSxpz52qT-10t...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/1/d/1YmZeSxpz52qT-10tkCjWOwOGkQqle7Wd1P7ZM1wMW0E/htmlview?pru=AAABcql6DI8*mIHYeMnoj9XWUp3Svb_KZA)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I am not going to argue that...but I am questioning the notion that we still
need to restrain suspects in something archaic and badly designed handcuffs.

What are going to be the non lethal means of questioning, restraining and
holding etc..(I don’t know the exact terms for what they do now..).

If there is no need for an arresting officer or a police officer to even
approach a suspect, then we are eliminating the chances of something bad
happening right at the beginning. Perhaps a lot of procedural accidents can be
avoided.

This is not to say that racism would be eliminated or reduced. But if it does
exist As a reason for arrest, it doesn’t have to be lethal and take a life.

